# Thinkpad T61 iwl3945 Problem

## aZZe

Hallo!

Ich verwende die gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r4 und habe die iwlwifi Treiber im kernel aktiviert. Mein T61 besitzt folgende WLAN Karte.

```

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

```

Ein lsmod zeigt folgenden output:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp     6272  0

ieee80211_crypt_wep     4864  0

ieee80211_crypt_tkip     9856  0

ieee80211_crypt         5248  3 ieee80211_crypt_ccmp,ieee80211_crypt_wep,ieee80211_crypt_tkip

nvidia               7811968  0

i2c_core               18432  1 nvidia

iwl3945               155496  0

mac80211              104076  1 iwl3945

cfg80211               11016  1 mac80211

intel_agp              21140  0

```

Im kernel log stoße ich auf folgendes Problem:

```

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.1.17kds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwl3945: Could not read microcode: -2

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled

iwl3945: probe of 0000:03:00.0 failed with error -2

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:53:07 PST 2008

EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

Adding 2003360k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2003360k

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

```

Anscheinend kann die Firmware für die WLAN Karte nicht geladen werden. Ich benutze folgende Firmware:

```

emerge ipw3945-ucode -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode-1.14.2  0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Es werden auch keine wireless fähigen Netzwerkgeräte gefunden:

```

iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

----------

## aZZe

Ups habe wohl die falsche Firmware verwendet nicht ipw3945 sonder iwl3945 muss her wenn man die iwlwifi Treiber verwendet  :Wink: .

```

emerge iwl3945-ucode  -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-2.14.1.5  0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Nun bekomme ich aber immer noch kein wireless device! 

```

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.1.17kds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:53:07 PST 2008

EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

Adding 2003360k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2003360k

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

```

Dort steht auch:

iwl3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work. 

Ich frage mich nur wie ich den switch ausschalten soll. Im BIOS gibt es diesbezüglich auch eine Option die ich auf "Off" gesetzt habe nur scheint das Linux nicht zu interessieren. Hat einer noch einen Tip für mich?

----------

## schmutzfinger

Das ist der Schieber vorne links, den musst du nach rechts schieben das man die grüne Fläche dahinter sieht....

----------

## aZZe

Hallo!

Vielen Dank! Der Switch vorne links muss tatsächlich eingeschaltet sein. Ich dachte der Schalter ist nur für Bluetooth zuständig. Jetzt ist nur leider immer die Bluetooth Verbindung an.

Die ganze Sache funktioniert aber nur mit dem ipw3945. Mit dem iwl3945 kann er kein Gerät zuordnen.

----------

## amne

Wenn du zwischen ipw und iwl wechselst is wichtig dass du das Gerät ganz ausschaltest und net nur rebootest. Da gabs bei mir damals gröbere Schwierigkeiten, alles hat gepasst und es ging trotzdem nicht. Als ich am nächsten Tag dann einschaltete war ich auf einmal wunderbar online. Vielleicht hilft das ja bei dir auch.

Bei meinem R61i leuchtet übrigens auch das Bluetooth-Symbol und nicht das für WLAN - ist mir recht egal.  :Wink: 

----------

## schmutzfinger

BT ist nicht immer an. Das sollte sich normal über Fn+F5 schalten lassen und wenn das nicht geht dann über thinkpad_acpi das Fn+F5-event abgreifen und über proc oder sysfs bt an- bzw. abschalten.

```

echo 0 > /sys/devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/bluetooth_enable 

echo 1 > /sys/devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/bluetooth_enable 

```

Für mehr solche Fragen gibts das Handbuch und das thinkwiki.

----------

## aZZe

Habe den iwl3945 kernel Treiber nun nochmal mit kernel 2.6.25 ausprobiert aber leider noch immer kein Erfolg. 

Im log steht nun folgendes:

```

May  1 18:50:14 xp999_999m kernel: iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.23kds

May  1 18:50:14 xp999_999m kernel: iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

May  1 18:50:14 xp999_999m kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

May  1 18:50:14 xp999_999m kernel: iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

May  1 18:50:14 xp999_999m kernel: iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

May  1 18:50:14 xp999_999m kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled

May  1 18:50:14 xp999_999m kernel: iwl3945: probe of 0000:03:00.0 failed with error -12

May  1 18:50:14 xp999_999m kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

May  1 18:50:14 xp999_999m kernel: hda_intel: probe_mask set to 0x1 for device 17aa:20ac

May  1 18:50:14 xp999_999m kernel: nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

May  1 18:50:14 xp999_999m kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

May  1 18:50:14 xp999_999m kernel: NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:53:07 PST 2008

May  1 18:50:14 xp999_999m kernel: EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal

May  1 18:50:14 xp999_999m kernel: Adding 2003360k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2003360k

```

Error -12 sagt mir leider nichts. Das Modul "iwl3945" und "mac80211" sind geladen. Der Switch für die WLAN Karte an meinem T61 ist definitiv an. Hat einer noch einen Tip?

----------

## amne

Das einzige was ich mit google auf die Schnelle finden konnte war dieser unleserliche Mist hier.  :Wink: 

Aber probiers einmal damit.

Ist zwar ein bissi weit hergeholt da anderer Treiber, aber vielleicht hilfts - war auch in dem Dingens von oben verlinkt.

----------

## manaru

hi,

ich häng mal meine kernelconfig für 2.6.25 und 2.6.24 an. mit 2.6.25 gibt es keine probleme. Das Laptop ist ein R61 aber hat den selben Wlanchipsatz.

https://projekt-turm.de/sid/hp/file/config-2.6.25.4

evtl hilft auch ein 

```
echo "0xffffffff" > /proc/acpi/ibm/hotkey
```

wofür das jetzt genau da war weis ich auch nicht mehr. sollte aber in der 

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/laptops/thinkpad-acpi.txt

stehen.

----------

